# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Urlaub 2021

## fanatic.art

​Hallo

ich habe vor im Mai/Juni, falls es Corona zulsst, einen Surfurlaub zu unternehmen. Ich komme aus Karlsruhe und wollte nur mal nachfragen, wer hnliches vor hat.

Am liebsten wrde ich an den Ringkbing Fjord nach Dnemark, aber aktuell sieht es dort wegen Corona nicht gerade gut aus.

wre auch fr andere Ziele zu haben, wenn es nicht gerade bler Shorebreak ist.

Ich habe zwar kein Auto, aber meine Option wre ein Mietwagen mit dem ich auch noch jemanden mitnehmen kann. Gerne lasse ich mich aber auch mitnehmen.

wre schn, wenn es wenigstens dieses Jahr klappen knnte.



Gru

Florian

----------

